# My Aerocycle on American Pickers-Sort of!



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks to Frank (fboggs1986) for alerting me to this. On last weeks episode of American Pickers they pick a Schwinn B6 fender (and later the rest of the bike). While giving some Schwinn background they show some pics (at 9:35) and lo and behold they have a pic of an Aerocycle obviously culled from the interwebs. I guess I should start copyrighting my work! V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 29, 2017)

Watermarks, very easy. Any artwork I post has a watermark on it......
@Freqman1


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice!
Congratulations, Shawn.
I watched that episode and didn't even realize that I had seen that picture before.
Now when you sell that bike, you can say that it was featured on an episode of American Pickers.
Well, sort of.
Lol!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 29, 2017)

I thought that picture was familiar, I recognized the lake behind it.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 29, 2017)

Awesome Shawn! Hey listen, for payback we need to force Mike to join us on the Nashville Combined Coaster ride.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 29, 2017)

They must get a release, probably got it from someone claiming it as theirs from a website or photo hosting site. The producers went to great lengths to get a pic release from me for a pic they found on my flickr site of a phantom a couple of years ago 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2017)

Normally they give credit when it is due. But it is usually in very small letters at the end of the credits for everyone else on the show. I know they gave Mr. Columbia his due for info they took off of his page.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 29, 2017)

Sue them! Ha!


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 29, 2017)

Awesome. I loved that episode, the schwinn made it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Sue them! Ha!




I'm not going to sue anyone but it does upset me that someone else may have taken credit for my work. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 29, 2017)

Maybe the guy that got the credit was the one who bought your house...after all, it's his backyard now!
Chris


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 29, 2017)

Im beginning to dislike that show and them two more and more! Ya, i was joking about litigation!


----------



## OhioJones (Jan 29, 2017)

Your coupon for Jelly of the month club is in the mail. Don't fret.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 29, 2017)

part of the reason I haven't posted as many photos here in the lats few years, is just because of this. people (CABE members) simply download them then post them on facebook, twitter, and all over the place without even bothering to ask permission. once on these sites, they are technically owned by them by way of the terms of service agreement. then when a show like this, or the news, or whoever wants to use them, they pay facebook or whoever now owns them a small fee and voilà! it's still a grey area as to who rightfully owns the copyright. even watermarks don't save you.

http://www.businessinsider.com/rich...llars-new-york-new-portraits-copyright-2015-5


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2017)

Well check this out! I've seen Ozark Flyer's bike pics and a few other forum members bikes on this. Who is responsible for these photo thefts? The robots, spiders etc. that are searching this site and others?

Shawn's is top row center.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...nn+aerocycle&qpvt=schwinn+aerocycle&FORM=IGRE


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 29, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Well check this out! I've seen Ozark Flyer's bike pics and a few other forum members bikes on this. Who is responsible for these photo thefts? The robots, spiders etc. that are searching this site and others?
> 
> Shawn's is top row center.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...nn+aerocycle&qpvt=schwinn+aerocycle&FORM=IGRE



If you open the pic, look at the very very fine print below the file name, pic was off of nostalgic.net....Go figure

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> If you open the pic, look at the very very fine print below the file name, pic was off of nostalgic.net....Go figure
> 
> Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk




Ya, I was just going to edit and mention that. I've done a search on my bikes and so far I can only find one were they stole my picture.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 29, 2017)

This must have been Shawn's also. Came from pinterest.com so he must have sold it using this pic.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 30, 2017)

catfish said:


> Normally they give credit when it is due. But it is usually in very small letters at the end of the credits for everyone else on the show. I know they gave Mr. Columbia his due for info they took off of his page.




Right. They contacted me and I had to sign consent forms for each image they were requesting to use. The same with images Jay Leno's Garage used on their first episode. The key is to copyright your images when publishing them on the internet. Legitimate production companies will respect the copyright and seek to gain permission. If no copyright is claimed then the images are open season.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> This must have been Shawn's also. Came from pinterest.com so he must have sold it using this pic.



I still own that bike. This pic is posted both on Nostalgic.net and in my gallery here. V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 30, 2017)

Here is a picture of Frank Fritz giving me a well wishing before I go out on the track to race my 1913 Indian boardtrack racer. Mike is in the backround to the left


----------



## Iverider (Jan 30, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks to Frank (fboggs1986) for alerting me to this. On last weeks episode of American Pickers they pick a Schwinn B6 fender (and later the rest of the bike). While giving some Schwinn background they show some pics (at 9:35) and lo and behold they have a pic of an Aerocycle obviously culled from the interwebs. I guess I should start copyrighting my work! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 415872 View attachment 415873




You can send them a letter of cease and desist. It's still your "property". You just didn't have it marked as such. Not that they'd pay you to use your image, they'd just use someone elses.  I usually put my name, date and web url on images that I care about reuse. At the very least they'll know where they came from. And please, whatever you do, don't go watermarking the crap out of your images through the middle. That's just dumb.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 30, 2017)

In my opinion, once you upload pictures to a public web hosting site it is fair game for media to use if they get permission from the web hosting site.
I'm not saying the pictures aren't still the property of the owner.
If you own and manage a website with pictures, that's another story.
I have hundreds of original bike photos for reference because catalogues don't tell all the story...pssst, don't tell anyone!
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 30, 2017)

I think it'd be flattering that they thought enough of your bike and the picture you took of it to include it in their television show.
I'm sure they looked at a lot of pictures before they settled on using yours.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 30, 2017)

Shawn .... Well ... looks like you have another fourteen & a half minutes of fame left ... I was in Hot VW's last year at the Bug in locally with a Schwinn DX .. they never got a hold of me .. but now I am almost famous


----------



## kreika (Jan 30, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not going to sue anyone but it does upset me that someone else may have taken credit for my work. V/r Shawn



Contact the show and tell them your displeased with their flagrant use of your photo and demand to be on the show as repayment. Then I can see my favorite bikes on the big screen.


----------



## stezell (Jan 31, 2017)

OhioJones said:


> Your coupon for Jelly of the month club is in the mail. Don't fret.



It's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## stezell (Jan 31, 2017)

They actually had my bike on a couple of shows back, really.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 31, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks to Frank (fboggs1986) for alerting me to this. On last weeks episode of American Pickers they pick a Schwinn B6 fender (and later the rest of the bike). While giving some Schwinn background they show some pics (at 9:35) and lo and behold they have a pic of an Aerocycle obviously culled from the interwebs. I guess I should start copyrighting my work! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 415872 View attachment 415873





A cabe member forwarded a pic of a 1937 Schwinn Motorbike I restored a few years ago that was used on that show as well.
I have no idea where they got the pic, but it was a photo of the bike that I took.  I was never contacted nor was any credit
given.  Whole different landscape now with surfable images.....I used to freely send pix to other collectors... These days
I have second thoughts, people take your stuff and run with it for the touchdown.  Lame


----------



## spoker (Jan 31, 2017)

it kinda reminds me of the custom car thing and the restored bike deal,the guy with the prize sometimes also takes credit for the build,...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 2, 2017)

*Shawn - I used to put a CYCLONE COASTER image on every pic I posted - I would always put the CC logo in a spot that would be hard to edit out - That way people would know the source of the pic & maybe look more into CYCLONE COASTER 

These days I don't worry about it anymore - It's a picture - be flattered they chose your bike - I would be - A bicycle I owned was on the show early on - I never thought it was a problem - I was bummed that I sold the bicycle before I knew it was on the show - but I passed the information on to the new owner ...

 Here is a quote that is suitable for this thread - You may or may not like the person quoted - Wise words sometimes over power that - I have it on a paper weight that was given to me & it's on my desk at the office ... 

" There is no limit to what a man can do or where he can go if he doesn't mind who gets the credit " - Ronald Reagan*


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Frank,
     I agree and it was neat seeing the picture I took. I suppose the credit thing did bother me at first but I'm past that. For me the primary purpose of this forum and of Dave's site is to inform and promulgate the hobby. I know a lot of folks don't post pics that could benefit those trying to learn more or research their topics of interest because they feel their intellectual property is being stolen or for other reasons. I'm not a professional photographer and don't make my living at this so its not an issue for me. It probably would perturb me to see a calendar done with all of my images though. Actually I may do one for 2018! V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 3, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Frank,
> I agree and it was neat seeing the picture I took. I suppose the credit thing did bother me at first but I'm past that. For me the primary purpose of this forum and of Dave's site is to inform and promulgate the hobby. I know a lot of folks don't post pics that could benefit those trying to learn more or research their topics of interest because they feel their intellectual property is being stolen or for other reasons. I'm not a professional photographer and don't make my living at this so its not an issue for me. It probably would perturb me to see a calendar done with all of my images though. Actually I may do one for 2018! V/r Shawn





You bring up an important point. If someone was capitalizing on your work for their profit then that would be pretty much unacceptable. If on the other hand an image was used without permission but "innocently" for the same purpose it was originally intended it is much easier to forgive that minor transgression.


----------



## videoranger (Feb 9, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I still own that bike. This pic is posted both on Nostalgic.net and in my gallery here. V/r Shawn



When I saw that pic in this post I was thinking, if I owned that bike I sure wouldn't sell it


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 9, 2017)

MrColumbia said "You bring up an important point. If someone was capitalizing on your work for their profit then that would be pretty much unacceptable. If on the other hand an image was used without permission but "innocently" for the same purpose it was originally intended it is much easier to forgive that minor transgression."

The show did use the image to profit and profits quite well from the use of such images...the producers have a legal responsibility to get a release for all images used on the show. There are no exceptions because they could face lawsuits if they happen to "innocently" and illegally use an image that happens to be protected by copyright or trademark patent, regardless of whether they "found" it floating around the internet. This is just plain laziness on their part that could end up in court if they stole from the wrong person...cuz I hate thieves...


----------



## Babyboomerbikes (Feb 11, 2017)

In a recent episode, Mike pulls out what looked like a complete Schwinn Fastback.  He calls it a Stingray and the show takes off about the stingrays and their impact on bike history..  Shame on you Mike for not knowing a Fastback from a Stingray.. Thought you were a bike expert.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Babyboomerbikes said:


> In a recent episode, Mike pulls out what looked like a complete Schwinn Fastback.  He calls it a Stingray and the show takes off about the stingrays and their impact on bike history..  Shame on you Mike for not knowing a Fastback from a Stingray.. Thought you were a bike expert.





Well.... actually a Fastback along with Krates, Midgets, Fairlady, Manta, etc.... are all Stingrays. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 11, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Frank,
> I agree and it was neat seeing the picture I took. I suppose the credit thing did bother me at first but I'm past that. For me the primary purpose of this forum and of Dave's site is to inform and promulgate the hobby. I know a lot of folks don't post pics that could benefit those trying to learn more or research their topics of interest because they feel their intellectual property is being stolen or for other reasons. I'm not a professional photographer and don't make my living at this so its not an issue for me. It probably would perturb me to see a calendar done with all of my images though. Actually I may do one for 2018! V/r Shawn




Shawn if you do a calendar for 2018 I'll take one! Zach.


----------



## morton (Feb 12, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> MrColumbia said "You bring up an important point. If someone was capitalizing on your work for their profit then that would be pretty much unacceptable. If on the other hand an image was used without permission but "innocently" for the same purpose it was originally intended it is much easier to forgive that minor transgression."
> 
> The show did use the image to profit and profits quite well from the use of such images...the producers have a legal responsibility to get a release for all images used on the show. There are no exceptions because they could face lawsuits if they happen to "innocently" and illegally use an image that happens to be protected by copyright or trademark patent, regardless of whether they "found" it floating around the internet. This is just plain laziness on their part that could end up in court if they stole from the wrong person...cuz I hate thieves...




Bingo!  I wouldn't mind if a caber used a photo here of something I posted as in looking for a part like this, but when posted in a profit making tv show, no dice.  Don't care if it's legal or not, to me it shows an I'm a big shot and can do what I want attitude and they should be happy I even used their photo.  These guys aren't everyday joes just trying to make a buck but what I think are now very wealthy individuals.  And if I understand some of the previous posts, not the first time this has happened. 

Shame on them!  But then I am one of the great unwashed little people, not a TV star.  For me another reason not to watch.


----------

